# Favorite line choice....



## reviveourhomes (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking for opinions on your favorite line choice (material type and poundage) for Pier/Beach fishing in Coastal Georgia and Florida? I have been using 20lb Stren Monofilament but wanted to see what else is out there. I travel to Florida quite often on business and usually fish in the evenings as well as take yearly trips to Jekyll Island. 

All opinions welcome!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 20, 2015)

In Florida this is what I use. On my king rod I use 15lb Big Game. I have a smaller king reel with 12 lb.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 20, 2015)

By the way this would be for spinning reels.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 20, 2015)

I like  power pro with a Fluorocarbon Leader

 poundage just depends from 20 all the way to 80


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 26, 2015)

Like Dustin said its hard to beat mono lines like Berkley Big Game for price and performance. I like Sufix Seige and Berkley Pro Spec too.

I use braid in Power Pro and Sufix 832 and it is strong and I like it mainly when I have a big fish around the pier pilings so I can hold the spool and jerk him where I want away from the pilings.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 26, 2015)

T-Boy said:


> I use braid in Power Pro and Sufix 832 and it is strong and I like it mainly when I have a big fish around the pier pilings so I can hold the spool and jerk him where I want away from the pilings.



Or when the guys tell you just to reel that snake king up instead of gaffing it!!! When you did that in May I got a heck of a laught!


----------



## T-Boy (Aug 9, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Or when the guys tell you just to reel that snake king up instead of gaffing it!!! When you did that in May I got a heck of a laught!



I remember that. It was only a 8 or 9 lb fish and I was using 30lb Power Pro. I asked for a gaff and a couple said just reel him up. So I reeled him up 30 feet onto the pier.

Sometimes that braid is good stuff.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 10, 2015)

15lb Power Pro with 4-5' 20 lb fluorocarbon leader for all my inshore fishing.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 10, 2015)

will the big game cast along way on the catmaxx spinning reel


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 14, 2015)

I fish mostly flats and back water for anything from Specks to Big Bull Reds.  I like 20lb Fins Windtamer braid with leader of choice (I've been using Iron Silk lately.). That Windtamer is so much easier to cast into the wind.


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 19, 2015)

I like Fireline original with a fluorocarbon leader, 30# test for most fishing like that, and 50# Power Pro for heavier stuff like tarpon and kings and around snaggy structure.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Sep 19, 2015)

depends on rod/reel set up.
my heavy surf rods that are ready for shark etc: 20-30# copolymer line as main. heavy shock leader twice length of rod min 50#.

casting rods for plugs etc: power pro 30#+ with mono, flouro, copolymer leader anywhere from 20# up depending on what im fishing with and what for.

copolymer stretches A LOT and is very abrasion resistant. it can handle a lot of pressure without snapping. i also use it on my trolling set ups.


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 27, 2015)

30# braid and 20-30# fluoro leader


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 27, 2015)

You can get by with lighter line which is fine for trout and dink reds, but you get a big snook on that wants to wrap you around some structure and you will be glad you got the heavier stuff.


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 8, 2015)

I like 12# P Line Flouroclear for inshore fishing.   Never have been broken off even with big Reds.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> 15lb Power Pro with 4-5' 20 lb fluorocarbon leader for all my inshore fishing.


We have a winner!!
Actually though, I'm cheap so tried some of the braid on ebay from China, or Singapore, or Taiwan, or Malaysia, etc.
I can't tell the difference between it and Power Pro or any of the other name brand braids. I expected it to be stiff, get wind knots, break easier, or not last as long. After three years of using different pound and brands, it all compares to Power Pro. Only difference is the stuff from Asia costs about $10.00 for 300 meters! I've caught everything from bass to reds to kings to tuna on it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2015)

alphachief said:


> 15lb Power Pro with 4-5' 20 lb fluorocarbon leader for all my inshore fishing.



This! Sometimes I change the leader to a 12 or 15 lb as long as the Spanish aren't thick.


----------

